# England Premier league 27-28 August



## OddsPoster (Aug 23, 2011)

27 Aug 14:05 Aston Villa - Wolverhampton Wanderers 2.02 3.25 3.85 +45 
27 Aug 14:30 Wigan Athletic - Queens Park Rangers 2.32 3.20 3.15 +45 
27 Aug 17:00 Chelsea FC - Norwich City 1.26 5.40 12.00 +45 
27 Aug 17:00 Blackburn Rovers - Everton FC 2.95 3.25 2.40 +45 
27 Aug 17:00 Swansea City - Sunderland AFC 2.42 3.20 2.95 +45 
27 Aug 19:30 Liverpool FC - Bolton Wanderers 1.45 4.00 8.00 +45 
28 Aug 15:00 Newcastle United - Fulham FC 2.12 3.20 3.60 +45 
28 Aug 15:30 Tottenham Hotspur - Manchester City 2.75 3.25 2.55 +36 
28 Aug 17:00 West Bromwich Albion - Stoke City 2.12 3.25 3.50 +45 
28 Aug 18:00 Manchester United - Arsenal FC 1.55 3.80 6.50 +45


----------



## BgFutbol (Aug 26, 2011)

28 Aug 15:30 Tottenham Hotspur - Manchester City 

Tottenham played only 1 match this season as their first was postponed. In the 2nd round they lost 0-3 to the Champion Manchester United. Bad news for Tottenham, 8 players are injured. Modric also wont play as he surely leaves the club. 
Manchester city are 1st as they have the full active of 9 points after wins over Swansea and Bolton. There are no injured players, after the 2 wins everything is clicking for city. 
In the all time statistics the teams met 121 times, 48 wins for Tottenham, 30 draws and 43 wins for Manchester city. 
Prediction: Manchester city win
Odds: 2.50
Bookmaker: Bet365


----------



## gagi (Aug 27, 2011)

Liverpool - Bolton    1

Liverpool is playing very good. They are full of confidence because the win over Arsenal at Emirates. Now they are playing at home against Bolton. Last home game Liverpool drew against Sunderland and I can't see them losing points at home twice. Bolton is a good side and I expect of them to give a good resistance but in the end Liverpool fans will be celebrating. 

Chelsea - Norwich   h(0:1)   1

Chelsea haven't been impresive in their first two games but now it's time to show their power and class. Norwich started with two draws but they lost in the Carling Cup in midweek. MK Dons embarssed them with 0-4 victory. Chelsea have won last four meetings between them, scoring at least three goals in each game. Norwich failed to score in five of their last seven meetings.


----------



## DavisCup (Aug 30, 2011)

Good tips guys keep them coming in


----------



## viraaa (Aug 30, 2011)

Manchester united 8-2 Arsenal


----------

